# 65g Convict Pair



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Hi

I was a member many years ago (scarf_ace1981). I recently set up my 65g. I live in Puerto Rico and its not easy getting good fishfor cheap like back in the states. I got this really cool little pair of convicts. They even had babies but unfortunately I don't think they made it. But as frisky as this little pair is I'm sure they will have more babies soon.


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)




----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

picture doesn't seem to be loading.


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

JUMMM :-? . I saw it when i posted it. I had a sun catfish in there with them but the male gave it a good whoopin so he's in the HOB refuge. I aquiered a jewel who's standing his ground. i'm looking to add a firemouth. what do you guys think??


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I do not think adding another fish is a wise decision with a breeding pair of cons. The Jewel Cichlid will be under attack once the pair spawns again. What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

36LX24HX24W. the pair of cons are still pretty small. female is 1.5" male is 2.5""


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a nice sized tank. But a bit short. I'd add a fast moving dither fish and call it stocked.


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

I recently bought a home and will be removing the bathtub. Anyone ever heard of using a tub as a tank. Its 11Hx23Wx55L approximately 60g. I'd make that into a small cichlid pond and get a nice breeding trio(peacocks or mbuna) for the 65. I've got a couple ideas floating in my head


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Sorry I said the tank was 24 wide but its 18"


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never heard of anyone doing that, but it certainly seems feasible. I am not terribly knowledgeable on peacocks or mbuna, on whether a trio would be best or more like a harem. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your tank has the same footprint as a 40 breeder and very limiting with Lake Malawi fish. Trios should be avoided.


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your tank has the same footprint as a 40 breeder and very limiting with Lake Malawi fish. Trios should be avoided.


I can't put 1 m and 2f peacocks in a 65???


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Choose a mild mannered peacock. 4 females so the male spreads his punishment around. Post a stocking question in the Lake Malawi section for a choice of suitable species.


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Happy to report the pair of cons are cleaning off an area of a rock and making pits in 3 corners of the tank.
and the jewel is doing awesome. 
I'm thinking of hanging a big piece of driftwood from the top of the tank(canopy covers the mount). 
Ill be getting some real plants in


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Sorry I don't have pics. Just like I thought. the pair of cons had a batch of eggs on thursday and she's managed to get all the wigglers in one corner

Got some new plants and a firemouth. :dancing:

Ill be eliminating the HOB FUGE that use as a filter(carbon & polyfilter) and setting up the sump.

Lookng for a nice piece of driftwood for my center piece


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

My phone is cooperating. Woohoo 
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/scarf_ace1981/media/20140519_200324.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/scarf_ace1981/media/20140515_1803291.jpg.htm


----------



## oldace (May 1, 2014)

Best 88 cents my money could buy. Decided I was gonna take the male con out. I'm letting the female tend the babies.


----------



## MizOre (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got two convict pairs in a 130 gallon 80 inch long tank. I wouldn't take the male out as he does perimeter defense and sometimes helps the female with turning things over (gravel, leaves) to help feed the fry. If you've got just one fish tending the babies, other fish (and you've got a jewel cichlid in the tank), can get around a solo female to eat the fry (happened in my tank with a solo female whose mate moved on to a bigger female). I'd run your tank without any other cichlids and with some fast dithers and leave the male in unless he's bashing the female (Con females are generally pretty tough). Even guppies will try to get cichlid fry (the dithers in my tank) and succeed if the parents aren't vigilant.


----------

